
Larry Ellison now on Tesla's board of directors - jsiepkes
https://www.tesla.com/blog/tesla-welcomes-larry-ellison-and-kathleen-wilson-thompson-new-independent-directors-its-board
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18776563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18776563),
which was posted earlier.

------
purplezooey
Here we go round the recycled executive collection.

------
iandanforth
Can we please update the link title to not exclude the woman of color?

~~~
AlexB138
An executive from a pharmacy chain joining Tesla is significantly less
relevant to a tech community than one of the highest profile tech executives
in history. Not everything is racist, which is what you seem to be implying by
highlighting "woman of color".

~~~
DanBC
Parent poster is calmly pointing out HN's long running title policy which is
that submitters don't get to fuck about with the title unless it's misleading
or clickbait.

